# No Water From Water Pump



## MikeBiondo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello folks,

I just de-winterized our 298RE. I get good water flow (cold & hot) on all faucets while on city water. I filled the fresh water tank and turned on the pump - the pump runs and sounds normal, but is not pumping water. The pump worked fine last fall when I winterized. I checked the filter screen on the pump and there was no debris. I let the pump run maybe about 5 minutes...could have been less...before turning it off.

Is there any other things I can check before taking it in for service. I have an extended warranty but I sure would prefer not to take it in if it's something I can take care of.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The pump is air bound. Open a faucet and run the pump with no back pressure. This should clear the air and allow the pump to make pressure.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

There is also a ball valve at the water pump if there is a suction line for pumping antifreeze through the system with the siphon hose. Make sure the valve is turned the right way if it has one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jewellfamily said:


> There is also a ball valve at the water pump if there is a suction line for pumping antifreeze through the system with the siphon hose. Make sure the valve is turned the right way if it has one.


Good point if the winterizing valve was left in the tank suction bypass position that would also make it hard to get water from the tank.


----------



## MikeBiondo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys...

There's no winterizing valve on the pump. I did try opening a faucet while the pump was going to see if that had any effect, though I left it open, probably less than a minute. I'll try leaving the faucet open longer to see if that might help.


----------



## MikeBiondo (Mar 15, 2012)

I tried opening the faucets while the pump was running. Left the pump running for several minutes - no change.

Isn't there some sort of check-valve in the pump that is activated when city water is connected? Could a malfunctioning check-valve prevent the pump from pumping water from the fresh water tank?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Has it ever worked on tank water only?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MikeBiondo said:


> I tried opening the faucets while the pump was running. Left the pump running for several minutes - no change.
> 
> Isn't there some sort of check-valve in the pump that is activated when city water is connected? Could a malfunctioning check-valve prevent the pump from pumping water from the fresh water tank?


The pump operates with two check valves. One on the pump suction and one on the discharge. Both prevent city water from back flowing into the tank. There is also a check valve on the city water inlet that prevent the pump from sending the water out onto the ground.

If either of the pump check valves are sticking then the pump will not flow water.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I had this problem this past winter on my snow bird return trip. I ended up removing the pump from the trailer. I disassembled it and carefully examined every piece. I reassembled it and tested it sucking water from a bucket using tubing attached in and out. Getting the little bugger out from under the love seat was a pain in the dupa, pardon my Polish. Since all was working I reinstalled and the pump has worked fine since then.

ShurFlo pump in my 210RS is this one: Shurflo Your problem is not unusual. I found this advice on another site:

_"You may simple need to prime it again, or it may be the head needs replacing. Go to the shurflo website and you will find kits for re-building the head on them. If I were you I might try to get it re-primed. The 2000 Horizon we had was fairly easy to do, but it was a pain to get to. We had the same problem with it - running, but not pumping. I ended up taking the pump out and removing the head. Turns out there was a tiny piece of grit that had found it's way in and would not let the diaphragm seal, losing the prime. I took it apart, cleaned all the edges of the diaphragms and made sure they were sealing. Wet them down good with I re-assembled it. When I finally contorted enough to reinstall it, it pumped like new and was still going when we sold it a few years later. "_

Pumps are a necessity so good luck.


----------



## MikeBiondo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies. The pump was working fine last fall. I put a few gallons of anti-freeze in the fresh water tank, and pumped it through the system...no problems pumping. I then did the "belt & suspenders" thing and blew out the system with compressed air. While I was mindfull of the instructions to keep the pressure below 30psi, I'm wondering if air-pressure might be the culprit if I do have check-valve issues.

The pump is pretty easy to get to in our 298RE, so I guess I'll pull the pump and take a look. Even though the extended warranty should cover the repair, pulling the pump still seems less hassle than taking the TT into a dealer for service. I'm sure that will make the folks who sell extended warranties happy.









Thanks & much appreciation...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If your fresh water vent hose is kinked or plugged, the pump will create negative pressure in the tank and won't be able to move any water. To verify this, unscrew the tank side connection at the pump and listen for a hiss. If it pumps for a bit after doing this, the vent hose is your culprit.


----------

